# iPad 2 stuck in update loop after ios 9 update



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Guys, my niece recently updated her iPad to the current os and now it's stuck in update mode and even a hard reset does not help. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you can connect the iPad to another computer with iTunes, you can reset it. Apple iPad hard reset


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

or try the following

1. Connect your iOS device to your computer and open iTunes.
2. Select your device. If you don't see it listed, force restart your device by pressing and holding both the Sleep/Wake and Home button for at least 10 seconds, until you see the Apple logo.
3. If you made an iTunes backup of your device before updating to iOS 9, restore your device from that backup. If not, you need to make a backup of your device in iTunes, then restore from that backup.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

They got it sorted, but Apple said others are having similar problems.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That's correct, I was intending asking my son to help, but he was in and out to fast tonight as he was teaching at cadets at 7.00 so grabbed food and was gone, I believe in some cases backups have been an issue when getting installed.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

They had never backed up the machine before...bet they'll keep it backed up now!


----------

